# Calling all Men!



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

I've read that originally, knitting was a men's art.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh you'll hear from plenty, there are several men on this site, infact last week another gentleman posted looking to see if there were other men knitting on here, I'm not a guy, but my dad used to knit but not much, he prefered macrame and crochet. My cousin used to knit professionally, he had a business back home in Alaska tying fish nets and he would commission knitted sweaters, I don't think any of his wives ever learned to knit, but he taught me and mom. lol...
My uncle also crochets, if he gets a bug, he just picks up a hook and designs whats needed on the spot, the dog needed a hat one day, with earholes and everything. lol...
And knitting was origianally a mans profession. 
Take heart and just ignore the wierd looks, tell your wife we said to just brag about your work.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


Good on you!! This is a great place to be for men AND ladies! Keep up the good work, maybe post a few of your projects for us to admire?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i am a woman and still get funny looks from people who think knitting is for little old ladies. its for everyone regardless of age or gender. i knit, in dare i say it...public. glad to hear from you. there are other gentleman that knit here on the forum and they have wonderful ideas and projects. i say keep it up and who cares what people think. keep those needles clicking :thumbup:


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome! It has already been said, but men were the first to knit. Continue knitting and you will find a lot of support here.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

So who's tied to out-of-date gender programming? Certainly not you! Your neighbours, by the sound of it.
There are plenty of men on the site; maybe they're in hiding over Christmas.
C'mon guys, support called for here!!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

You're in good company. Rosie Grier, the big professional football player, needlepointed. He even published a book about it. He was such a big guy that nobody dared challenge him about it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's funny that this man has asked to hear from men, and nothing but women have responded, thus far...


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
Here are some pics as requested:

The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is Dave when we need him? Still celebrating, I'll bet!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not a man. but wanted to let you know my uncle used to knit. It save him money and gave him a break from his law practice. I have a friend that is on his 3rd tour of duty in Afganistan. He knits to help him after a difficult day. He has now gotten his entire unit to knit. They make socks as homemade are better than issued by the supplly department. I have met a few male knitter. many knit much better than I do. My son 25 want to learn to knit. Knitting has been engouraged by many sailors for hundreds of years. Most of whom are men. designer and colorcrafter Kaffe has made wonderful knits and gets paid a lot of money for his work. Knit on . Happy knitting Linda


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i too find it funny that only women have responded but i have to say that your work is gorgeous and all of these ladies are lucky to have you in their life, as well as making them such gorgeous presents. :thumbup:


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Your wife should be proud of you not embrassed. Your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow your wife is lucky to have you to knit up those wonderful scarves and wraps!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And somebody posted a pic on here once of George Lucas knitting on a film set.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

My husband is upstairs knitting as I type.. He got a new phone and wanted a case for it.. So this weekend he is learning to felt, after he uses doubleknitting, also for the first time, to knit the case... It will be a felting first for both of us, and we weren't sure how much to expect things to shrink, so we'll see how this goes..

He also recently finished kilt hose for himself, and has knit several scarves. 

He also weaves and spins, but not so much recently. 

As long as you enjoy it, don't let anyone else get you down about it. As has been said, the knitting guild in England used to be entirely men.. Women weren't allowed. I don't think it was until the time knitting machines came into being that women took over the knitting chores, and it was downgraded to a home craft.. 

Nancy


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

That scarf for your wife is just beautiful. She is so blessed to have you for a husband!!!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


Ryan With knitting like that if I was your wife I would be telling the world about. She is soooo lucky.

Where is Dave?

Up untill last century it was always the men who knitted and not the women. The women spun the yarn and the men knitted.

You just keep knitting.
Pug


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for all of the encouraging comments! Still want to hear from the men though!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i got a knitting history once saying men were the first knitters


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

k.ryan you do awesome work. Who cares what others think. Just have "bite me" attitude. There thoughts are of no concern to us yarn addicts.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


you might enjoy a book called "Casting Off" its one of my very favorites


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Those who might say knitting is just for women are as wrong as those who say it is only for old people. :->


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Who decreed only old women could knit? Bet your bottom dollar it was someone who never picked up a needle!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


Thanks for the Candlelight pattern--I'm going to use it in a shawl, it's so delicate looking. If I increased the top strip at the back, I would think it would stay on better but I'm not good at adapting and I'm not sure of the increases going down, so I guess I'll just stay with what's there. But I love the pattern!


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

It is not as delicate as it looks. Would be great for just about anything and easy to adapt.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

My uncle was a marine in the US Marin Corp. He crocheted. Now if that isn't sissified than what you do isn't either. Keep on knitting and someday men won't feel ashamed of doing something so gratifiying as needle work. My husband wants me to teach him to crochet and as soon as this holiday is over we are going to learn to make chains. Well, he is. LOL


----------



## kinale (Dec 27, 2011)

I`m in the UK and am a male who knits and has done so for many years. I now do some knitting for a designer and have recently been named in a book. Keep up the good work as long as you enjoy it. Must say it was the greatest help to me when my wife died after 50 years of marriage and I couldn`t get through a day without it


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

The all laughed at male dancers and no one could have been sexier then Patrick Swayzie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Look for Tea Party posts- they come out every week and Fireball Dave starts them and another frequent poster is Sam (the wren). And they are by no means the only ones on this site. Do a search up above for Knitting Tea PArty. Or wait until Saturday when it will be in the newsletter- posted befoe then (11pm UK time). But keep knitting- if people don't like it it is there problem not yours.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey! I'm a guy who knits, too. I've been at it for about a year and thoroughly enjoy it. My first project was a blue and white scarf for the Super Scarves project. Super Scarves asked for volunteers to knit, crochet, weave blue and white scarves for this year's Super Bowl volunteers in Indianapolis. I live about 40 miles NE of Indy.
Keep checking here for other guys who knit. Also, check out any LYS in your area. Many local shops have open knitting or have knitting nights when anyone can join in the fun. Good luck!


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

those shawls are absolutely beautiful


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't seen knitting needles, Crotchet hooks, Sewing needles or machines, Cottons or Wool (Yarns) with the words "For Women Only" on them.

You are an excellent knitter and keep it up, the next time anyone gives you a funny look or says anything just say "would you like me to teach you" as they are probably very jealous of you.

I have known of quite a few men who knit, it is excellent therapy. One of the girls that I used to work with in the 70's her husband used to knit all of their things as he was a returned soldier from Vietnam and that was his therapy.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Keep up the good work. You knit beautifully. Do you crochet as well? I belong to a Knit N Natter group in the UK. We have one male knitter, who is getting over a nervous breakdown. To see the change in him is fantastic. It is good therapy for everyone, especially if you suffer from depression. 
My dad used to knit socks in the 2nd world war. Alot of male college or university students have also taken up knitting, so good on you. Alot of the great designers are male too, so there is plenty of scope! Terri.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

As I read this at almost 6 AM, this morning I was surprised that only lady's responded so far, am sure there are more male knitters that contribute ideas to this wonderful site. Yes I am a male knitter and like you, K. Ryan I do not have any other male knitters around. So one day I decided to go to a yarn shop and by some yarn, I asked if they mind me being there and they said no, so I started attending their classes and met some ladys and couple other guys. There are lots of truck drivers who knit, Kaffee Fassett, Nichole Kidman' s brother desings and knits, in KP I've seen works by firedave and John who crochet. I would attend classes tought by men but in upper Bucks County, Pa. Don,t seem to be any around. 
Keep up the beautiful work and as people sees you knitting (this is what I do) ignore them and soon enough they will start asking you to make some.
Peoline


----------



## Maillady (Nov 18, 2011)

You do lovely work! I think if more people knitted there would be less need for prescription medicine. Knitting calms my soul. I hope your wife is proud that you have chosen such a healthy way to entertain yourself!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes it was, those beautiful Aran patterns were made by fishermen in Scotland and each stitch had a special name, the only one I can remember was called "Ladder of Life"rujam


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

I do loom knitting, I make caps for charity. I just finished my 1,600th last week.
I don't know how to do anything except to read the messages on the computer though, so I'll have my wife send this message.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Where is John from Australia. fhe frequently posts things he has crocheted and even designed himself.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Great knitting. I have often looked at this pattern and backed off. You have given me encouragement. I have pattern for the shawl in one of my books. Maybe another project for next fall. 

One person has mentioned reading "Casting Off" I have read it and it is a great book with a surprising ending. I'm sure you would like it.

A number of years ago I bought a book "A History of Hand Knitting" by Richard Rutt (at that time the Bishop of Leicester). There is a lot of nice pictures and also old knitting charts. Well written. He also knits of course. Also served in the Navy during WWII. 

Maybe you should look for some knitting Guilds or Clubs in your area. We had 3 men in the Guild I belonged to. They were excelent knitters and the women respected their work and them a great deal. I am a convenor of a knitting group at one of our local Community Centres and our advertisement clearly states that men are welcome to join. However if there are any male knitters in the centres, they are either too shy or too scared to join. We haven't given up hope yet. = Keep up the good work and I am sure that the other men in this group will make contact with you after they are out of the Holiday mode! - Anne


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet that if my now-ex husband knitted, we might still be married-well, not- but if I ever look for another husband-to pass the very first step, he would need to show me his stach and WIP's-before the very first date! LOL!


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

YES YOUR WIFE IS VERY LUCKY. MY DAD DID A LOT OF EMBROIDERY HE DID IT RIGHT UP TO THE LAST MONTH BEFORE HE DIED (90 years old) we would brag of his work. my brother in law crochets he use the thread my cousins husband crochets hats scrafs. your scarfs are beauitful. keep knitting


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's great! My choir director at church is a knitter and he knits in church when he can! Knitting is for all! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ther is another blog at menwhoknit.com
Loads of male knitters there.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. My knitting is nowhere near as good as yours, going by the photos of your work.  I'm probably not the only woman who is on KP and not up to your standard. Well, maybe I am, but congratulations anyway, and keep up the good work. I am sure there will be a few men who will reply to your post in time. They may be busy knitting and not had a chance to log-on to KP today, or just away for the holidays.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Irishgirl said:


> The all laughed at male dancers and no one could have been sexier then Patrick Swayzie. Keep up the good work.


Good one!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Grandsons are snowboarders and knit on there bus trips to the ski hills. I still make them hats. Dead fish, and angry bird and ear flap ones. They knit a basic 2x2 rib in strips or varigated yarn with big pom-poms. They get lots of girl attention and awesome dude comments. Should also add that requests are made and politely ignored. One other young man makes i-cord zipper pulls and bracelets for the girls. He is also a hit. Maybe we will have a new generation of male knitters. Perhaps you might put out a notice at the library to offer to teach basic knitting to anyone that is interested. FREE is the magic word in your offer. Good luck and keep knitting. I know some women who wood work and do metal working also. They are accepted and offered help by the 99% of the males in the classes they take. Go for it!!!


----------



## paulquin (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a 62 year old man who has been knitting for about 25 years. I also have been sewing for about 35 years. Your work is incredible. Interestingly enough, I never got the weird looks, or I didn't notice them. I usually get lots of positive attention when I knit in public. When I started knitting, I was traveling alot and knitting in airports and on the planes. Great way to use down time. Take pride in what you do and feed that creativity. I'll be glad to correspond more if you'd like. I'm in CT and find the same problem finding fellow male knitters. My dream is a male knitting group, but even in CT there are not enought "out" male knitters! The ladies are always willing to get together and/or help me out of knitting quandries!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is some beautiful knitting!! I like the others know there are several male knitters on this site. My nephew learned to knit so he could work for a guy who owns a company that knits sweaters for people. Keep up the beautiful work!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, keep it up, you are in good company on this site. There are several very gifted men on here, John Dorman in particular is always giving us 'eye candy' to look at. His work is nothing but inspirational to say the least. Leonora.  :thumbup:


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently retired from Service with the State of Connecticut. I was a Correction Officer. None had greater respect for my knitting than the inmates I watched. They were the first to brag of the items I would knit while working the 3rd shift. My co-workers at first thought it funny and made fun to no end, but I knew that would subside due to it being the "manly" culture I worked in. They too soon learned to respect what I did and consistently asked me to make items for them or thier loved ones as presents. They also nagged me to make them the clothing I made (in uniform colors) to keep me warm on winter nights. Hats, mittens, scarfs, sweaters... although theses items were not allowed to wear on duty. But who cared, it was the third shift and no one cared to come around at those ungodly hours to check. LOL I also served in the Army for eight years. I love the Hobby and haven't given up interest yet.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


I belong to a knitting group that has two men in it. One of the men it is him and his wife that come to knit. they make wonderful things and are very welcome in our group. 
I also taught my son to crochet when he was a teen.


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

My Dad knitted dolls clothes for me, my Mum was not knitter that was 60 years ago.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

janayoga said:


> I've read that originally, knitting was a men's art.


Yes, Jana, as a matter of fact, someone posted here within the past week that knitting in Ireland (or Norway?) originally started out as men doing the knitting, the women spinning and carding the yarn. I'd love it if my husband knitted, but due to a run-in with a circular saw hasn't got enough fingers to hold the needles 

Keep going hon, as long as you enjoy it, that's all that mat ters.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> I recently retired from Service with the State of Connecticut. I was a Correction Officer. None had greater respect for my knitting than the inmates I watched. They were the first to brag of the items I would knit while working the 3rd shift. My co-workers at first thought it funny and made fun to no end, but I knew that would subside due to it being the "manly" culture I worked in. They too soon learned to respect what I did and consistently asked me to make items for them or thier loved ones as presents. They also nagged me to make them the clothing I made (in uniform colors) to keep me warm on winter nights. Hats, mittens, scarfs, sweaters... although theses items were not allowed to wear on duty. But who cared, it was the third shift and no one cared to come around at those ungodly hours to check. LOL I also served in the Army for eight years. I love the Hobby and haven't given up interest yet.


Hi, Andy, just wanted to let you know my husband was a C/O at Jackson prison in Michigan for 20+ years. Knowing all the guys as I do, I can imagine the ragging you must have gotten. They were probably so jealous they couldn't stand it  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

[/quote]Hi, Andy, just wanted to let you know my husband was a C/O at Jackson prison in Michigan for 20+ years. Knowing all the guys as I do, I can imagine the ragging you must have gotten. They were probably so jealous they couldn't stand it  Keep up the good work![/quote]

Actually I wasn't bad for me. I was one of those types that could give a ragging as good, if not better, than the others. They tried, but being the culture, and me being of quick wit and sharp tongue they kind of left me alone. LOL I was good with the Jokes. :-D Besides I just had a way about me that 99.9% of people accept whatever I do. Call it a blessing I guess.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

us marine here. knit and crochet both.took them up after Vietnam to help get through a few bad memories. here is a link to bedspread I made and gave to my sister. keep on knitting and enjoy your hand made items.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8803-1.html


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

The scarves are beautiful! Stereotyping is, and should, be out of style! Looks like you are darn good at knitting and your wife should be proud!!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, Andy, just wanted to let you know my husband was a C/O at Jackson prison in Michigan for 20+ years. Knowing all the guys as I do, I can imagine the ragging you must have gotten. They were probably so jealous they couldn't stand it  Keep up the good work![/quote]

Actually I wasn't bad for me. I was one of those types that could give a ragging as good, if not better, than the others. They tried, but being the culture, and me being of quick wit and sharp tongue they kind of left me alone. LOL I was good with the Jokes. :-D Besides I just had a way about me that 99.9% of people accept whatever I do. Call it a blessing I guess.[/quote]

lol! I don't think you survive in the prison setting without being thick skinned, quick of wit and sharp of tongue  I know I couldn't work there--I would either be in tears listening to all the hard-luck stories, or shoot them myself, depending on my mood  Prison humor is not something a lot of people understand!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Not only do you knit, you knit beautifully. I understand wanted to find other men that knit, even us women always want to find other knitters that we can relate to and become friends. It's wonderful to share your fondness for knitting with someone who gets it.

Beautiful patterns, beautiful, even knitting, and it looks like you used beautiful yarns too. Lucky wife!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I keep asking my hubby"come sit down I'll teach you"
He laughs,and thinks that I'm kidding. I'm not. It would give us a shared interest


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Girl here; but there are plenty of guys, some of them sorta famous, who knit nowadays. Knitting was originally a man's thing. Can U imagine somebody calling a Roman soldier or those hardy souls who fished the North Sea sissies for knitting? I think not! Click those ndls! Keep that yarn moving!
P.S. Pls post some of your work. I copied a wonderful patt for a neck gaiter from a man's patt. There's groups of guys who knit on the net, too.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Love tht open work pattern. and beads work right in...impressive technique. Joan 8060


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

There a plenty of men who knit/crochet and other fiber crafts. I think society has put a stigma on them so they won't tell people. I had one grandfather who farmed 80 acres and had 40 head of beef cattle and hundreds of hogs. After he finished in the fields and feeding the livestock he would relax by either crocheting or doing macrame. My other grandfather farmed in his younger years milking 60 head of cattle plus about 60 acres in crops. Due to health issues he was forced to move off the farm at a fairly young age (in his late 30s) and take an office job. He worked as the bookkeeper/accountant for a Farm Service office in his county. When he got off work he would relax by making rugs. He started by making punch rugs and as his health deteriorated he started hooking rugs. I treasure the items I received from both my grandpas.


----------



## Lenn (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey here I am buddy. Yeah I used to get funny looks but I knit anyway. I've given plenty of scarves and hats and just sold a scarf to a coworker who gave it to a friend for Christmas. My biggest promoter is my boss. She just brags to everybody about my talent. LOL Now everybody on my floor knows that I knit. I go to one LYS here in the Valley of the Sun and there are several of us men who knit. So it is not unusal to see Mark or Billy teaching a class or even sitting around the table with the ladies gossiping and knitting up a storm. LOL. Here is a pic of a scarf I sold (black and neon pink) hmm not my choice and a scarf I did for my secret Santa. Keep knitting my friend. Keep knitting.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of my "manly" knitting projects. (snicker, snicker) :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know 2 guys in Vegas who knit at Wooly Wonders.. One of them, Charles, went to a knitting conference of just men this past summer.. Ravelry has a number of men groups, I believe.. just type in MEN in the search box under groups..
Good luck!


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice work!! Come on guys,, don't let him feel so lonely. My younger brother loved to sew, best darner I've ever seen, (everyone tossed their socks in his direction) and attempted crochet.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think one of the main problems you find, is that men don't yap as much as women.. so even though there are quite a few men on this site.. they don't post as often as us women... which is why you might find yourself having a hard time finding them.. They probably would rather be sitting and watching a game while they knit... lol..


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

I will have to say your work is beautiful and a lot better than mine and I'm a woman!! You just keep on knitting your doing GREAT!!!
Take each day one stitch at a time!
Keep on Knitting!
Theresa in Maine


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


here are some websites that you can review - take a look at cowboys knitting, Rosey Grier, George Lucas, Russell Crowe, WWII and I Vets - the article last week about teaching male prison inmates how to knit - my 7 year old grandson had me teach him last year -

Don't worry about what people think....most don't.

president of the united states:
http://blog.lionbrand.com/2009/05/27/knitting-with-fdr/

real men knit you tube video:





men who knit:
http://www.menwhoknit.com/community/

a man who's made a fabulous living from knitting and design:
http://www.kaffefassett.com/Home.html

top 10 men in knitting:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer05/FEATtopten.html

lots of websites for men who knit:
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingcommunity/tp/men_knitting.htm
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1059475/posts

http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/prostate-cancer-foundation-teams-up-with-legendary-athletes-ask-why-cant-men-be-more-1262762.htm

Prostate Cancer Foundation Teams Up With Legendary Athletes to Ask: Why Can't Men Be More Like Women
Famed Sports Figures Vida Blue and Rosey Grier Promote Early Detection for Prostate Cancer in New Public Service Announcement

Entitled "Knitting Circle," the public service announcement may be viewed by following this link: http://www.westglen.com/online/18301.html

http://www.westglen.com/online/18301.html


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out the fiber guild in Charleston. They do all things with fiber and have great meetings men and women. You will be inspired. Go make some new friends.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

All of you men who answered and posted pictures put me to shame. ALL OF YOU DO INCREDIBLE WORK AND SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF YOURSELVES.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Ravelry yet? That'd be your best bet for finding lots of men. (www.ravelry.com, you get an account and then there are a million specialty groups, including, IIRC "Boys who Knit")

The only one I haven't found yet is "female veterans who knit" (Yo!)


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

My father used to knit. He never cared what anyone thought. He used to sew as well. As long as you are comfortable with your knitting. Be proud of what you guys make! There is some lovely work posted. Kudos! And keep it up!


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


Hi, I'm Lynn from WV, I lived in NC for 18 years, I know there are plenty of guys out there that knit, don't let wierd looks get to you. My Father use to croched rag rugs in the Winter in WV. He could not get out to go to work, I think it is great that men knit.
Have a great time knitting and keep making those nice articles .
Happy New Year.
Lynn


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

about 25 years ago I played an 1816 soldier at historic fort wayne in indiana, all the soldiers knitted thier own socks as very few were married, mostly the officers and the officers wives didn't knit socks for the soldiers. I learned to do everything from washing the wool, to carding it to using a drop spindle for spinning to knitting. only thing I didn't learn was shearing the sheep. replica fort was in middle of downtown so no sheep.


----------



## olpappysmith (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi K.ryan0511, I am 76, Dallas, Tx,male(olpappysmith, I have been knitting now over 44 yrs, they all laugh, but not one person in all the years have said NO as to the things I made.

Started off, slippers, scarves, hats, now mostly Afghans, some times I have three or four started at the same time, right now only two. Oct,this year got a blue ribbon at the Tx State Fair, working on one for the fair next year.

I just enjoy doing nice things for other people.

olpappysmith


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

And I'm pretty good with a chain saw, too. So there is no task that has to be called male or female! My step dad did rug hooking, his son knits and crochets and my son can do knitting and crocheting as well. When I was going to machine knitting meetings, most of the guest instructors were men.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello, I am a male from Hickory, NC. I have only been knitting for about a year and a half, crocheted for about twenty years before learning this addictive craft. And as many say, people give funny looks sometimes because they don't understand the art.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


Everything is so beautiful! You are such an advanced artisan!! My skills are no where near this advanced!! I'm in awe!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. Especially like the scarf for your wife. I tried to teach my husband to knit, but he felt all thumbs and didn't keep trying. Good for you for developing such a satisfying skill!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My father was a machinest by trade but wanted to be a tailor. His parents were horrified and made him a machinest. When he married my mother she encouraged his sewing . He learned to knit from her and made beautiful sweaters. He always remembered his parents reaction and never publicly admitted his hobby and said Mom knitted the sweaters. I learned all this after he passed away. Don't let this happen to you. This IS the 21st century. If women can drive semi's, then men can knit. Edith


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely work on the scarves! I was going to mention Rosie Grier but saw that someone has already. If you like what you are doing enjoy and the heck with those who don't understand.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

So glad to hear there are more men on here. It is a big part of my winter "fun". Hmmmm not much fun when I am picking back a full row of lace stitch by stitch but proud of the result in the end. My sweet wife wore a lace head scarf combined shawl I made on our cruise we have just been on. Folks asked her where she had bought such a thing, when she told them I had knitted it they were amazed. I'm six feet tall with no fat and 74 and folks at first think we are kidding around. Keep on knitting guys, it takes my mind away from some pretty extreme worries I've had over the last three years.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Edith M said:


> My father was a machinest by trade but wanted to be a tailor. His parents were horrified and made him a machinest. When he married my mother she encouraged his sewing . He learned to knit from her and made beautiful sweaters. He always remembered his parents reaction and never publicly admitted his hobby and said Mom knitted the sweaters. I learned all this after he passed away. Don't let this happen to you. This IS the 21st century. If women can drive semi's, then men can knit. Edith


Along with being in the Army for 8 years and being a Correction Officer for 22+ years I also was a Machinist. I think that the Machinist part helps Men like myself pay attention to detail when knitting. Machining is a very detail orientated and precise trade so I can see how and why my work comes out very nicely.


----------



## she.knits. (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW From the pix you have nothing to explain or apologize for. What beautiful work!


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow is all I can say!! You do such beautiful work. My son in law crochets. He tried knitting but says its not as relaxing as he thought it would be. Lol
Just keep your chin up and keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm taking intermediate knitting lesson from a young man who works for AC Moore in Voorhees, NJ. He also teaches crochet for the store. He is a wonderful person and very good at what he does. I'm grateful for the help. I'm a tactile learner and have to see to be able to do it.
If knitting is calming for you and you get pleasure from your finished project keep on knitting. Hopefully, a male in your area will read your post and get intouch with you.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Your shaws are beautiful. So glad you have joined KP. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bobbterrell (Mar 20, 2011)

I am a man, and I too am addicted to knitting. I started knitting in Feb, 2011 and can't stop, not that I want to, I knitted my entire christmas list, mostly scarves. I love knitting and don't mind doing it in public either, usually when I'm waiting at the doctors office or something like that,and have had some rather lively conversations while dolng so.I say, you ain't s**t if you don't knit. Keep on a knitten


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I knit and crochet. I can't admit to being very good, but several scarves have gone out to friends with pretty good reviews. Yeah, it might be a little odd for a guy to knit, but I did it just to learn something new. Same with crochet. I can also build a radio, send Morse Code, weave baskets, bake and cook. 

If folks can't deal with you knitting, then they are too narrow-minded to bother with.

Stick to you knitting!

John


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, and after looking at your work, you are a much better knitter than I am 

Happy New Year


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't currently know of any male knitters but, years ago, I worked with a man who knit more beautifully than any woman I had ever met. He said he was injured in the Korean war and a nurse taught him to knit while he was bedridden. He said knitting saved him from going crazy with boredom while having to remain in bed for months. He was not embarrassed by knitting, I think he was proud of his accomplishments and willingly showed them off at work. Also, remember, Rosie Grier, the football player used to needlepoint!


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I really like your candlelight scarf and shawl. A quick google search led me to alot of patterns but they were too lacy. But I finally found one. I'm going to try it. Thanks for posting your inspiring pictures.


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

hey k.ryan, your post is like a de ja vu experience. (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3068-1.html) i knit, crochet, sew a little (made my son a fleece bathrobe for Christmas this year) and many other crafts. in fact, for several years i taught a handcrafts class to middle school kids. taught many a middle school boy to knit and crochet, and sew. one of the boys' fathers complained to me one day about his uncomfort with his son knitting on the couch while the two of them were watching a football game! i haven't done too much knitting recently, but i will attach some pix. i have been using up some stash and crocheting beanies for hatless kids in my area. check out ravelry.com (i am beverlyfarmboy there as well) keep on clicking! :thumbup:


----------



## ichree (Oct 25, 2011)

I do machine knitting. I used to knit quite a lot on both a bulky and medium machine (Brother 930E and 260) then went back to work and basically gave it up. I just retired for the second time at the beginning of the month and have taken my machines out of mothballs and have asked a few questions on this forum in recent weeks.I had problems with my ribber not matching the main bed and sticking buttons on my K carriage
I knit with a knitleader and find it very interesting and challenging.
Ian(Male)


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

They are knitting! 



Sewbizgirl said:


> It's funny that this man has asked to hear from men, and nothing but women have responded, thus far...


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

Holla I have been knitting since I was 11 and i am 43 now believe me the looks go away or become very ignorable. I too started knitting as a way for my grandmother to keep me still , i was a hyper child. And all my friends put requests in for baby stuff and I have found a charity group of some very nice ladies who love having a guy knitter in the group.keep up the good work stay strong and be proud and welcome.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh My those are beautiful... if you were my hubby I would be bragging... does your wife knit too??? the 2 of you could go into buisness on the side.. I would love it if my hubby would knit or crochet.. ever since he got the computer he spends his spare time at it... he is active don't get me wrong but I have warm fuzzy feelings thinking of the 2 of us watching a good movie and knitting side by side...LOL we have many men here on the site.. and I want to welcome you here.. I know that the more we have the more will join.. you are not alone...

beverlyfarmboy your work is wonderful too.. gosh I can only hope to knit as well as the 2 of you... and as to not hurt anyones feelings I have read page one and page 6 so if there are any other posts.. I say "Kudos" to all our knitters...


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome. I am also in South Carolina and although I am not a man, you will find many men here and Fireball Dave is in London. Look under the user file at the top. Don't pay any attention to those who make fun of you. This is your time and talent, . Sorry about the loss of you father. You will have many happy hours here with your "knitting family". Best wishes and let us see some of your good works. There are lots of wonderful people here who will help you if you have a question of need help. It is a Great site with lots of wonderful people.


----------



## Danceman (Dec 27, 2011)

Your not along. I'm from Long Island, been crocheting and knitting all my life. I am retired now. Still knitting and crocheting. Have done a ton of crochet gifts and knitting this Christmas. Not ashamed to admit I knit to anyone. Check out the Crochet Dude. He really helps. Great guy to talk with about the subject. Knit at the library with lots of women. Love having men doing it with them.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Good for you! Only people insecure in their own skins would tease/pick on you for doing something creative. I'm giving you a big hand!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

k.ryan your work is magnificent! Your wife should be extremely proud of the beautiful items you create! This forum is a wonderful place and we all welcome you. Please know that you can always hangout with us.

All of we knitters/crocheters, male and female, shouldn't let what anyone thinks about our crafts affect us in any way. What does it matter? Who are they to judge us? We aren't doing anything illegal or obscene, for heaven sake! We are simply using our God given talents, and since when do talents have to be categorized as gender specific? To all those people who find fault with crafting, I want to say, grow up and get a life! Nough Said!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, my dad taught me to knit when I was five, he doesn't do it now though


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

My brother began knitting after he retired as he wanted something to keep his hands busy so he wouldn't keep eating. He has become quite a good knitter. He takes his knitting with him whenever he thinks he is going to have to wait. He says it is funny to watch people in the waiting room at his doctor's office as they watch him knit. Since he is 6' 4" no one has had the nerve to question his choice. The funny thing is that his wife who has done just about every craft known to exist, suddenly began knitting again. My brother claims his new addiction has an additional problem in that he has to stay out of places that sell yarn as he doesn't seem to be able to pass up a good yarn sale. He figures he has enough yarn to knit for all of 2012. His children and his grandchildren all got knitted gifts this Christmas.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

beverlyfarmboy said:


> hey k.ryan, your post is like a de ja vu experience. (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3068-1.html) i knit, crochet, sew a little (made my son a fleece bathrobe for Christmas this year) and many other crafts. in fact, for several years i taught a handcrafts class to middle school kids. taught many a middle school boy to knit and crochet, and sew. one of the boys' fathers complained to me one day about his uncomfort with his son knitting on the couch while the two of them were watching a football game! i haven't done too much knitting recently, but i will attach some pix. i have been using up some stash and crocheting beanies for hatless kids in my area. check out ravelry.com (i am beverlyfarmboy there as well) keep on clicking! :thumbup:


Lovely work


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

You are in good company. I have pictures of Russel Crowe, Gene Simmons, George Lucas, knitting and there are a bunch of others I'm sure. I try to not let peoples comments or strange looks influence me. I wish I could get my husband to like to knit although he did use the Knifty Knitters for a few years and really enjoyed them. Now he is into woodworking and it keeps him busy so I can do my hobbies.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

flitri said:


> I haven't seen knitting needles, Crotchet hooks, Sewing needles or machines, Cottons or Wool (Yarns) with the words "For Women Only" on them.
> 
> You are an excellent knitter and keep it up, the next time anyone gives you a funny look or says anything just say "would you like me to teach you" as they are probably very jealous of you.
> 
> I have known of quite a few men who knit, it is excellent therapy. One of the girls that I used to work with in the 70's her husband used to knit all of their things as he was a returned soldier from Vietnam and that was his therapy.


Great response! None of these items are labeled "for men only", or "for women only" or "only those over 50 need pick this up"! Congratulations to you and to anyone who dares bust a stereotype!! We'd all be a lot better off if we spent more time knitting and less time judging on exteriors!

MMC


----------



## Vicinca (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm a recent participant of the arts of knitting and crocheting. I taught myself last summer using on line aids and tutorials. Not a day has gone by since I began that I haven't worked in one or the other crafts. I knit/crochet when I'm riding in the car on a trip. I even did when I flew cross country (some Tunisian crochet because of the confines of space). I'm not self-conscious about knitting/crocheting in public. I'm proud of my skill and happy in the creation of articles for others.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> Some of my "manly" knitting projects. (snicker, snicker) :lol:


Double WOW! Your stitches are perfect!


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

I........Am a MAN! I'm learning to knit and proud of it. I have one of those knitting machines that you turn a crank and out comes a scarf. I made a BRIGHT pink scarf for my daughters boyfriend and he loves it. Some men aren't afraid to let a little of their fem fatal out once in awhile. LOL


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

You men have posted some really great examples of your work! Keep on keepin' on. On Friday evening, sometime around 6:00 p.m. east coast time, Fireball Dave (in London) posts the latest link for the KP Tea Party. It is a chance for us to catch up on what we've all been doing, and it usually lasts all week until the next link is posted. Great Fun!! Hope you'll join in!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

When i see a man knitting it turns me on hehe  I say keep on knitting !!!


----------



## cayennered (Sep 19, 2011)

Your wife is very silly not to be proud of your work...and being embarrased that you are a knitter is just wrong. So is not recognizing such wonderful accomplishments. Guess you can all tell that my husband doesn't acknowledge anything I do. For me it's very hurtful. Hang in there and keep up the good work. Maybe your wife will wise up.


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful that you knit and share what you do. Don't be discouraged, your work is absolutely stunning, you are very skilled.
I taught my sons to knit and their friends too.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. And the scarf for your wife is fabulous!


----------



## PeacockRose1 (Nov 20, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


GREAT work! I've been knitting for nearly 2 years and my work is NOWHERE near what you have done. I've done several scarves, but nothing fancy. I have a hard time even getting a cable to look right. :lol:


----------



## tdw7of9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've only been knitting for about six months now, but I've been crocheting for almost 25 years! I've had very few say anything about it...and I just pay no attention to snide comments! I figure those who make remarks like that are showing off their ignorance!


----------



## fglondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Keep knitting and be proud of it. There are many male knitters here on the forum. I wanted to teach my husband to knit but he isn't interested. Come on men...your support is needed here...where are you? By the way I lived in Charleston for many years...pretty city with the best restaurants.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

The finest Creators are Men. My Dad was a Man's Man and did some of the finest Neddlepoint I have ever seen as well as Crewel embroidery. He also hooked Rugs.

I know quite a few Doctors who after going through Heart Surgery themselves have taken up knitting and needlepoint.
It is a wonderful Therapy.

Often it is the fact that Men are not detail oriented and therefore
reject the fine things Women do because they are too clumsy to do it themselves.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

My older brother worked away from home for a number of years and learned to knit (left handed no less) to pass the lonely hours. When I retired I needed something to keep my hands and mind active, so I took up knitting. Last summer, on a lark I decided to enter somethings in the county fair. Well you should have seen the faces when the women there found out that the afghan, scarf & hat I entered were not my wife's but mine. Then when all took Blue Ribbons & the afghan took best knitted entry. The red ribbon on the afghan was from the state fair. So your far from alone :thumbup:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a little late getting in here. But I'm a guy in WI who knits, crochets and does counted cross stitch. My project bag goes almost everywhere with me. It's especially good for doctor's waiting rooms. My partner and I both have a number of health issues, so we spend a lot of time there.
I've gotten nothing but positive comments from people. Most of them are amazed that I even know how to do it. And a lot of the women who comment are jealous that I can and they can't.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a little late getting in here. But I'm a guy in WI who knits, crochets and does counted cross stitch. My project bag goes almost everywhere with me. It's especially good for doctor's waiting rooms. My partner and I both have a number of health issues, so we spend a lot of time there.
I've gotten nothing but positive comments from people. Most of them are amazed that I even know how to do it. And a lot of the women who comment are jealous that I can and they can't.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


Good to hear that you will not stop knitting. Before I retired as a school teacher, I taught both boys and girls how to sew, knit, and embroider. The boys seemed to be more creative and caught on very quickly. Maybe you could start a knitting group at the local library or community center. You might be surprised to find how much boys like to do this too. Let us know how it turns out if you decide to do something like this.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

try googling men you knit. There are a lot who are out there who have blogs and I know there are men knitting retreats. You might also want to look up some of Jerad Floods patterns and his book.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

I know what you mean. I have been a knitter for almost 40 years and the responses are quite interesting. Though not highly skilled, I do enough knitting to produce some good projects. I started knitting prayer shawls when my wife was going through chemotherapy, and the looks ranged from eyeball-rolling to lifted eyebrows. I just finished paryer shawl #82 and plan to keep going until I can't hold my needles.


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

your knitting is superb!!! ignore the looks... truth is, most people are far more interested in themselves - regardless of the looks they give you :lol:


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

My dad taught me to knit, and I am teaching my grandson and granddaughter. Enjoy yourself. Who cares what anyone else thinks!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Our local library has a group that meets once a week to make things for charity. You may want to check there.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

There are any male knitters. I know because I taught them early in my nursing career.

Back then heart patients had to be on complete bedrest- no TV, no phone. etc. I worked 11-7a.m. These men wanted to crawl the walls & definitely had had enough sleep. So I asked if they wanted to knit. They were so anxious doing nothing that most of them said yes.

Every night I brought a ball of yarn and a pair of 10+ needles and taught another man, if it was a quiet night.

Those men are elderly now, & bet some of them have returned to that relaxing skill of kniting.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

K.Ryan...you don't just knit...you knit beautifully!!! I must say that this pigeon-holing of humans makes me a little crazy. As a female, I was a truck driver for a while (before it was fairly common), so I know a bit about how you feel. If a woman was a wonderful wood crafter of fine furniture, would we find fault with that, because it's traditionally a man's craft? How silly! I will say this, I have seen projects on this site crafted by men that are beautifully done and usually quite innovative!! So, K.Ryan...please knit on and do not let anyone question your masculinity!  Keep sharing your wonderful work with us and the lucky recipients!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is true. Woman were not allowed in the knitters guilds. Your wife should be proud of you and want to tell every one about what you do.



janayoga said:


> I've read that originally, knitting was a men's art.


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a man and I knit and crochet. Years ago my mother-in-law taught me to knit and my ex-wife taught me to crochet. Only thing my mother-in-law was right handed and taught me to knit right handed and my ex-wife is left handed and taught me to knit left handed. LOL I've just recently picked up the needles and started knitting again after 20 years. Forgot how much fun it was to knit. I'm 6'2", 200 lbs and a Vietnam Vet and DARE anyone to make fun of me! LOL

All of you guys out there, if you enjoy knitting or crocheting, GO FOR IT and to heck with the idiots with the comments and looks.


----------



## LUVLEE (Nov 20, 2011)

Your scarfs are beautiful, keep up the good work. I have several men knitting friends and I would have difficulty doing some of the knitting projects that they do. Happy knitting, LEONA


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been dealing with the christmas festivities for the last several days and haven't done my usual reading. Sorry I am behind in posting a reply to this. I am a man and have been knitting for almost a year now. I knit in public every chance I get so I can help break the steriotype of only littel old ladies knitting. You do excellent work. Your wife should be just bursting with pride that you would try your hand at knitting to make beautiful things for her. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Iamnotamalleknitter.Iamafemaleknitter.butyouusedtohavea lot of companny. In colonial times most men knew how to knit and they made their own stockinngss. They wore knee highs with their knee britche.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

What great work you do...I'd love the pattern for that one you altered if you know where i might find it. It sure is pretty. (Both but top one is favorite so that is the one I ask about).

If you aren't already proud, you sure ought to be. I also loved the comment on here about the soldiers knitting. I could see them in my mind making those socks. Nothing unmanly where I am concerned about a man doing knitting, crochet or any such as that. GOOD FOR YOU.

Come on men....jump in here and comment to this brave soul of a man, willing to reach out to others on the forum.


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

Eag1eOne said:


> I'm a man and I knit and crochet. Years ago my mother-in-law taught me to knit and my ex-wife taught me to crochet. Only thing my mother-in-law was right handed and taught me to knit right handed and my ex-wife is left handed and taught me to knit left handed. LOL I've just recently picked up the needles and started knitting again after 20 years. Forgot how much fun it was to knit. I'm 6'2", 200 lbs and a Vietnam Vet and DARE anyone to make fun of me! LOL
> 
> All of you guys out there, if you enjoy knitting or crocheting, GO FOR IT and to heck with the idiots with the comments and looks.


from one nam vet knitter/crocheter to another. WELCOME HOME and keep knitting/crocheting. very relaxing and helps me keep the bad memories at bay


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

These are fantastic. I have been knitting for years but my work is not as good as that. My father used to knit and made my mother a beautiful handbag, he lined it and sewed it up himself. Keep on knitting and the men on here will find you.


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

I know somewhat how you feel.
I ve been knitting for many years.
Because I knit left-handed.
I cant even take knitting classes because they look at me like Ive got the plague!

I see it. Their eye brows rise, a small wrinkle of a smile creases their face, and they say,
...oh, why dont you learn how to knit right-handed... 

The social arena of righties still dont welcome with open arms the handicapped; namely the left-handed knitter.
Are we handicapped? Certainly not.

Did they not make left-handed baseball mitts for the left-handed pitcher? What about the left-handed golf clubs just to 
name a few. Society, here, has clearly demonstrated that it is willing to accommodate this so-called handicap.

Why not knitting? As a member of KP and being a left-handed knitter, Ive met many friends here that have encouraged
me and are even using my left-handed knitting patterns.

This is good. Society, and Im talking about the knitting world, is slowly accepting the different.

I am a woman. This is accepted in the knitting world. But not being a left-handed knitter.....yet.

A burgeoning group is also facing this challenge: men.

I believe this will change too. It was about 400 years ago that men were the only ones knitting!
What happened? Society changed with acceptance and made accommodations.

I believe men and the left-handed knitter will all be embraced in the knitting world equally one day.
But it starts today, with you and other like us.


Norma jean.


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

I am a male knitter and crocheter and I appreciate hearing from you. I do get the strange looks and labels. People are quick to judge a man who is creative especially when they assume that his orientation is related to the artwork. I do not knit or crochet in public and if I give a gift I do not admit that I made the item. The world is full of haters and I don't deserve the rejection so I keep my skills to myself. I do enjoy this forum because I can learn, share, and be myself.

Thank you.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

these are just fabulous, fabulous. scarves are all the rage this year, more than any other, i maintain. and love all the different ways of how they look. thanx for the pix, it is great...


k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

AMEN to that Norma Jean. I have a left handed cousin that does beautiful work. I also taught a friend to crochet by having her sit across from me and mimic ny moves. She soon was a better crocheter than I. I was very proud of her. Edith


normajean said:


> I know somewhat how you feel.
> I ve been knitting for many years.
> Because I knit left-handed.
> I cant even take knitting classes because they look at me like Ive got the plague!
> ...


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a male knitter in the lake-Hill country of Texas north of Austin. When I first knitted to follow a family tradition, I got strange looks from my so called "macho" friends, especially if I was carrying a knitting bag, so I got a 20 pocket fishing vest, each pocket being for a different knitting supply, written with garment marker upside down on the flap so that I could read them, but not my macho friends. It also makes a good travel on back for underwear, etc on airline trips. I have knitted for family and for charities: blankets, caps, fingerless gloves, full mittens booties, bears, bunnies, 3 kinds of dinosaurs, owl, octopus, hairless cat sweater, dungarees. adult sweaters including a black cabled cardigan for my wife that took me 14 months, pumpkin, etc. Do I enjoy it? Sometimes, but when I rip it out, or the pattern is obtuse, or the yarn gets tangled, it tries my patience.. I do it for others. Wife gave me a polished wooden bowl, with a slit in it to keep the yarn from tangling. My next project will be knitting victory scarves for the Special Olympics. Contact me at Wayne Hawley, [email protected] or call me at 830-637-9132


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your encouraging comments! It makes me feel warm and fuzzy...wait that's my ball of yarn! Couldn't resist! Seriously, I am thankful to have 10 pages of encouragement to read back on when I need some! Looking forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

ok men start talking ????? love the scarfs,I read about Russell Crowe ,he knits and soo many others and yes it was started by MEN...where are they ???


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Ryan and Andy you both do beautiful work. Glad to see some of our guys getting on line for you.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Vicinca said:


> I'm a recent participant of the arts of knitting and crocheting. I taught myself last summer using on line aids and tutorials. Not a day has gone by since I began that I haven't worked in one or the other crafts. I knit/crochet when I'm riding in the car on a trip. I even did when I flew cross country (some Tunisian crochet because of the confines of space). I'm not self-conscious about knitting/crocheting in public. I'm proud of my skill and happy in the creation of articles for others.


What beautiful knitting. It must be a great stress releaser for you guys. Maybe I can get my son to learn. Pug


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It isn't always easy to tell from the "handles" people use just who is female and who is male. We really do seem to have a lot of guys.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful work! Please continue to knit - there are some very famous knitters out there that are men.. Just ordered a book written by two men who among other things knit and design Christmas balls. I even had an uncle that knitted when he was in the Royal navy as a submariner. So please keep it up. My little grandson today was very curious as to what I was doing (knitting) and asked if I would teach him - he needs role models!


----------



## yarnboi (Nov 14, 2011)

i love the beer coozies where can i find the pattern


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

kinale said:


> I`m in the UK and am a male who knits and has done so for many years. I now do some knitting for a designer and have recently been named in a book. Keep up the good work as long as you enjoy it. Must say it was the greatest help to me when my wife died after 50 years of marriage and I couldn`t get through a day without it


Thank You for replying, You were the first male knitter who replied so far. I also notice it was your first message. We used to have a male knitter in our knitting group. I think he got overwhelmed with us women and stop coming.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Just finished a wonderful book called "Casting Off" by Nicole Dickson. It's about an American woman and her child who went to Ireland to do research on knitting and other subjects. One of the main characters was a man who spun his own wool (many of them did) and then knitted his family's ganseys (sweaters). They went into great detail about the meaning of the stitches and each chapter is preceded with the definition of a particular stitch. I highly recommend this book to male and female knitters. I loved it and was thoroughly entertained by the knitting details as well as the story itself. Very entertaining and educational.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


Please enjoy your knitting. We have just had a gentleman join our Knitting Club at the local library. He is the only man in the club but he enjoys it and all the ladies are only too happy to help him out with his projects.


----------



## DianneLR (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a wonderful ministry, although I haven't made any where near 83.


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

both of my Mother's brothers were knitters as young men.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome Kinale! Glad another male has joined the site!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, I been knitting about five or six years now. I also crochet for about 40 years too. I never had a problems with either hobbies. I been KIP(knit in public) for about two or more years. In fact I do it at work, mall, church, and friend's house. I love the scarf you made your wife, she should be very proud to wear it and yell out "My husband made me this"!! There are lots of men here in the forum. There is John from Australia, whom is so inspriational, Tom - have two of his original scarfs and Tea Party Dave. You can always PM me if you want to chat or have discussion on knitting. This forum is the BEST!! I have made lots of friends and they always get me lots of appreciate when I post something here. So keep up the good work and hope we keep in touch.

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We have a man in our Knitters Guild and he is brilliant at knitting, he also teaches at the Katoomba North Public School and there are boys in his classe. The Knitters Guild holds its meetings at this same school which he also attends. My daughter lives nearby and I have offered to look after her children while she attends this knitters guild next year 2012.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Stunning work- obviously from a passionate and generous knitter. I will be teaching knitting to boys 13 -16 year olds this year. Your work will inspire them as it has me.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a very dear friend, Frank, who is referred to as "my knitting buddy" by all our friends because he knits and has great interest in all the different yarns that are out there!! His wife always encourages him and when he started 5 or 6 years ago, his knitting was definitely that of a new artisan but today, I would put his work up with the best, am always very proud to wear the scarves, shawls, vests etc that he has made for me and I brag to my friends that "my knitting buddy" made them for me. Frank, his wife and I will often spend a day browsing knitting shops in and around the Toronto area and there is not a visit that passes by that we do not discuss our current projects, what wools we are using and what we will be working on next!! I'm sure there have been a few eyebrows raised in restaurants we have visited, when folks sitting near us hear us discussing our knitting projects, new stitches or patterns we have just conquered and they realize that Frank is a willing participant in our conversations. Just love my knitting buddy!!!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> Some of my "manly" knitting projects. (snicker, snicker) :lol:


Andy,
I love the multi-color scarf. Can you give me the link to the pattern? I still have more leftover yarns in my stash after I finish my niece scarf last month. I need more patterns for leftover yarns. LOL It good to see another guy in the forum. Hope to see more of your works.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


I just found your photos of your work and you are a beautiful knitter. Your wife must be very proud of you for accomplishing this. Well done.
I know the Candlelight pattern but what is the pattern for your first scarf. Could you tell me where I might purchase this pattern? I have been commissioned to make a few scarves that are "different" and the first one is definitely that!! Thanks and keep up the great work!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

k.ryan0511, the scarves and wrap are beautiful! Love them.

Many, many years ago, I taught 5th grade. I had just learned to crochet, so in my enthusiasm, I taught my class to crochet too. The boys ran with it having a great time. I had to move away after that, so never was able to follow through to see if any of them continued on with it. I hope some did -- if nothing else, have an appreciation for what goes into crocheted items, perhaps made by wives, etc.

I'm glad you're with us. The men seem to make such beautiful things! :thumbup:


----------



## Alice ten (Jun 9, 2011)

You knit beautiful stuff. I really love what you posted. I am glad there are men that knits. My husband does wood miniture trains and doll furniture which I knit and crochet for to finish them. Great job.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

It is inspiring to see all the projects you men have made. I have three sons that knit, two of which also crochet and they know how to embroider too. I know they will love seeing your work. We appreciate all the wonderful input. God bless you all.

As for the Vets with unpleasant memories, check out E.F.T.(Emotional Freedom Technique) It has helped with PTSD and many other things. Thanks for your sacrifices.

I have several male friends that are the best of needleworkers.

When I worked in a Therapist office as a receptionist I was allowed to do my needlework too. Many men do needlearts. Several said they were prescribed by there Doc. to take up some form of needle work to help with their stress levels. Some of these men were CEO's etc. One man took up oriental rug making and his rugs sold for at least $10,000. He quit his high stress corporate job.

Congratulations to all you awesome men!!!


----------



## glennnick56 (Dec 11, 2011)

HI k.ryan I'm another male knitter; jusdt up the road in charlotte, NC. I've been knitting for about a year and half. I used to sit a play a small video game while i watched TV. i then thought it could actually do something creative and asked for knitting stuff for Xmas. So far I've knit 7.5 small Afghans a couple of scarfs and hats, and i'm going to learn to make socks and mittens. My grandmother tried to teach me to knit when I was around 10 but i'm left handed and we couldn't work it out.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

good luck with that pug I tried teaching my son 
he enjoys wearing what I make


----------



## rbalser (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi -I am 74 have been knitting for about 50 years. I asked my wife to knit me a sweater and she said she would love to if I waited for her to learn. She then got me a book to learn. I took me about 2 or 3 years to get the basics; I couldn't knit like the book had shown, I just couldn't get the idea of throwing the yarn so I taught myself the picking method. I also got the looks when people found out I knitted;I didn't hide the fact nor did I tell about knitting. After I retired I decided I couldn't care less about other peoples hang-upsand have really enjoyed knitting. There are several men who knit and have always done so. My advice is do what you enjoy and what pleases you and let the Devil take hindmost, if he wants them.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

K. Ryan - check out the post "making a hoodie"


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


She can tell them proudly that her husband is a fiber artist!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

rosie greer used to cross stitch he was professional football player not sure what team


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


There's a man in our knitting group in North Myrtle Beach. He & his wife live in Myrtle Beach, but drive up to meet us. Many of us live just across the boarder in NC, but it's not far. He fits right in with all of us.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

knitting party


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, I am pretty sure I am a man. I just set down to my own E-Mail and hopefully knitting after spending most of the day trying to resolve networking issues for a neighbor. I've been knitting and crocheting off and on since my grandmother taught me, about 60 years ago. Today is my 69th birthday. My father didn't think crochet or knitting was a manly occupation. But I made toys for my son before he was born in 1969 and my granddaughter just chose some nice yarn for a cowl. I carried my knitting to an auto repair shop the other day and worked on a simple washcloth while waiting. Almost everyone who came by had some comment - most were pretty nice. So hang in there. Most people only say something to show interest. And some good stories usually result.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

John - Happy Birthday. Keep on knitting!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy birthday and keep on knitting it's society that separates us I am a female house painter and i get it too


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the BD wishes.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you are welcome best wishes and many more years to follow


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous. And your wife is silly for not shoutig from a mountain top that you made those lovely things for her.
And some of the best work I've seen have been from KP MEN.
John is great a "fooling around until it becomes something". is work is great.
Fireball can design almost anything. He is my idol.
Doggie does great work.
And there was a gent here that made a beaded shawl? that was worth ALOT of money.

Keep knitting. I would love to find a guy to share my stash of yarn with.

Linda


----------



## jade_iv (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like there are plenty of men out there who knit. As a man and an artist I picked it about a couple of years ago just to relax. I enjoy it tremendously. I've knitted plenty of scarves, and several afghans, all of which my friends have benefited. I posted two of those afghans. I am currently designing a new afghan to look like a native american blanket. People I have shown are surprised that I knit. It doesn't bother me if people think I am weird. But, hey, I'm an artist, I am supposed to be weird. So don't let it bother you. Do what you enjoy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My father learned to crochet as a child when a dog ripped off the calf muscle of one of his legs and he could not walk for a long time. Made rag rugs for the whole family when rag rugs were a treasure to be had and were wanted by everyone.

JanetLee


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I get funny looks from people when I am at wool shows or wherever, because I am a woodworker. But at the wool shows I meet up with a lot of men that knit or crochet. I am beginning to feel like the best rug weavers are men, because I see more of them than women.

Take heart, and understand that it is more a privilege to be among the few and be noticed, and listened to. I have found it to be more interesting as a woman woodworker to just have fun letting them rave or rant, or whatever, while they discuss their false impressions of male and female prototypes.


----------



## yukonjack46 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I have been crocheting/knitting for bout 3 years and have got a lot of good responses from people and of course some not so good but I don't care. Never read anywhere in the rules where it says a man can't, or as far as that goes I never seen any rules at all..lol Last week I took a friend to a Dr for a minor operation and so I took my crocheting and got some great responses. Even had someone shake my hand and tell me they was proud that I could do that in such a public place. I figure if they can wear the obscene shirts with their underwear hanging out, well what I'm doing is a blessing.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Love, love, love your scarves. The patterns are wonderful. One of our LYS is owned by 2 guys who are extremely talented and teach many classes. They also have several open knit nights. Too bad you don't live closer. I'm also a quilter and have had several guys in workshops I've taken. At the Quilt Museum in Paducah, KY, many prize winning quilts are made by men. Hang in there and enjoy your knitting. Hope you receive some responses.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

One of the managers at my work does cross-stitch and some of the guys and ladies tease him about it. Go to crafty.com, the creators of the site are men... :mrgreen:


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


Hello there man.

Ok, first off, I've been knitting for a couple of years (started knitting when I came home from the service).

Second: Considering our ancestors (Guys) invented the craft (No offense to the better half of the gene pool) just think of knitting as a way to continue a tradition that has been around for centuries. Actually a couple of Thousand years.

Third: well, as to the strange looks, get used to them. lol I normally just ask people if they would like a lesson after I get a strange look. It is funny to watch them squirm and get all awkward. "that's cool" or "wow! I wish I could do that" are the normal responses. As far as feeling uncomfortable or dealing with wierd looks. Most people tend to keep their mouths shut. Doesn't pay to piss off a grumpy Veteran. Catch me in a moment without coffee and there is hell to pay.

As to SC and male knitters. Hmm. I am sure there are some other guys around the area that knit. Being brave enough to admit that you know how to knit is a sign of personal integrity and inner-Strength. Some of the most avid knitters I know are fellow Docs and Marines. For me it was a logical step. I dumped my sutures and medical supplies out of my Med bag and filled that same bag with yarn and knitting needles.

Hope that helps!

You can blame the lack of male knitters on the Industrial Revolution. Don't quit. You do excellent work.

Bravo Zulu for a job well done.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd almost forgotten..One if the field servicemen I used to work with needed something to do when he was one the road. He previously sat in a hotel bar and smoked and drank. His doctor advised him it was time to change his ways. He took up macrame (he was a former Navy guy), rug hooking and knitting. He made some stunning sweaters.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The beautiful work pictured on this thread by *ALL* the men just reinforces one of my theories. I believe that men who take up any of the fiber sets (I have taught Xstitch,spinning, weaving and knitting to both genders) tend to start off with more confidence that they *can* do it and assume they will succeed. This positive attitude - somewhat like "Fools rush in where angels fear to tread" - serves them well and the are also attracted to the engineering aspects of the various crafts. I really enjoy seeing and talking to any of the men on site because they often have a different perspective and give a fresh insight.

My husband is an artist. He draws, paints and does great woodworking and metal work, etc. He is also our cook. He appreciates and respects my work and I appreciated and respect his. We don't do the same things and friends crack up when he gets the newest kitchen gadget and I get a Dremell or a soldering iron. We can both do home improvement, but I'm a better wall painter. Imagine that! I think everyone should do what they enjoy and/or excel at..... The common thread on this site is a piece of yarn or a ball of string. It doesn't matter whose hand is holding it!


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

hi K.Ryan.I see you have plenty of responses. First, congratulations on your beautiful knitting. It must give you great pleasure. I have a couple of amusing anicdotes for you. My other half went to his buddy's house about a year ago. It was a guys day sort of thing. so there they all were sitting around getting comfortable, kicking their shoes off and putting their feet up on the coffee table. Then there came a big round of complimenting each others hand knitted socks! Seems five out of the six of them knit. Of course Mr. store bought, cotton, tube socks had snide comments to make. They all offered to teach him to knit. I sure wish I could have been a fly on the wall that day. 
I'm a ships captain. I know, strange for a girl. Gotta tel ya if you want to see equality in knitting between the sexes, sign on as crew on a tall ship (you know, the old time sailing vessels). Pretty much 50/50 there. Makes sense really, when you're out on the ocean you need to be able to do it ALL yourself. No shopping out there.
So take heart and keep knitting.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

retinsleysr said:


> us marine here. knit and crochet both.took them up after Vietnam to help get through a few bad memories. here is a link to bedspread I made and gave to my sister. keep on knitting and enjoy your hand made items.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8803-1.html


Semper Fi!
V/r,
Doc


----------



## jbm1630 (Jul 8, 2011)

Real men do knit! My grandmother taught me how to knit and crochet when I was 6 years old. That was more than... Let's just say it was a long time ago. I didn't do much of anything with it until my friends started families. That's when I became "Blanket Man". Some of those blankets are more than thirty years old, and I'm making them for those babies' babies now. My wife has knitted for years since her mother taught her when she was a child. She started a knitting group a year or so ago at the gym we attend, and I got the bug again. I have been pretty busy with scarves, mittens, and vests for myself and my wife both knit and crochet. My enjoyment is to design and/or redesign existing patterns or make a few of my own. I've taught myself Tunisian, Entralac, and Brioche. My wife is quite taken with my abilities and she and I have no problem telling and showing others. The ladies in her group are always waiting for my next design. Presently, I'm designing a kimono incorporating a few different techniques and experimenting with stitches that I hope will showcase the Lion Brand Twist/Stripe yarn. Be proud of your abilities my friend. Each of us expresses their creativeness in many different ways. Congrats and keep up the good work. We live in the Hudson Valley of New York and are planning a driving trip down to Florida in early spring. Maybe we can get together and compare notes.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Someone on the forum had a story about a man knitting and a young child. I hope that they well repost it because it was so touching. You keep doing what you are doing and the heck with what others think. The men here are great and teach us a lot as well as the woman. Welcome, and keep stitching the treads of life. Everyone has a talent or two in them.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Originally in England - women would spin and men would knit. Enjoy, one of the most gifted kn itters I ever met was a man.


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry this took so long to get up here. Several have requested the pattern to the scarf I made for my wife. Well here it is. I used Carons Simply Soft because it is lighter and not as warm as wool. We do live in the South!
I put up the pattern for the black wrap also. It is written for a large triangle. I followed the pattern until I got the width I wanted and then just continued straight in pattern to length desired. At the other end I will just bind off three stitches on both sided to graduate down to the point. Sorry, but I have not written down anything, just doing it as I go along.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful, I'd like to do that one day.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


Those are AWESOME. You are doing great. I wouldn't worry about the responses from people. They look at me funny when I knit in public and especially if I am using double points, or walking while I am knitting. I take my knitting everywhere. My best friend told me yesterday that her husband had said he would have let her teach him to knit or crochet if he didn't think he would get laughed at by them. I told her I would teach him how to knit and wouldn't laugh at him (which is saying something since we don't always get along). I think it is awesome when men want to learn to knit and actually do it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

jbm1630 said:


> Real men do knit! My grandmother taught me how to knit and crochet when I was 6 years old. That was more than... Let's just say it was a long time ago. I didn't do much of anything with it until my friends started families. That's when I became "Blanket Man". Some of those blankets are more than thirty years old, and I'm making them for those babies' babies now. My wife has knitted for years since her mother taught her when she was a child. She started a knitting group a year or so ago at the gym we attend, and I got the bug again. I have been pretty busy with scarves, mittens, and vests for myself and my wife both knit and crochet. My enjoyment is to design and/or redesign existing patterns or make a few of my own. I've taught myself Tunisian, Entralac, and Brioche. My wife is quite taken with my abilities and she and I have no problem telling and showing others. The ladies in her group are always waiting for my next design. Presently, I'm designing a kimono incorporating a few different techniques and experimenting with stitches that I hope will showcase the Lion Brand Twist/Stripe yarn. Be proud of your abilities my friend. Each of us expresses their creativeness in many different ways. Congrats and keep up the good work. We live in the Hudson Valley of New York and are planning a driving trip down to Florida in early spring. Maybe we can get together and compare notes.


That is awesome. I have a friend in VA who had a little shop where she sold her crocheted and knitted items. It was just down the road from where we lived (while we were stationed in VA). I used to go sit up there with her and visit her and her husband. He knitted the most intricate baby sets while reading a book no less. I always loved to watch him (didn't get as much of my knitting/crochet done because I was watching him). She always helped me with any problem I had with my knitting or crochet and would order yarns or knitting accessories for me if needed them. She is one awesome lady.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Many of the traditional fishermen patterns were designed and knit by the men who wore them...They used to knit a lot, and mend their own sweaters at sea if they got a hole.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I am a little late in adding my 2 cents worth here but I will anyway. 
My Son has been home from Afghanistan for a little over a year. Just this Christmas one of the things I gave him was his own knitting needles and some yarn. He suffers from PTSD very badly. So I am teaching him to knit to help him relax. 
By the way, Your knitting is out of this world. Such talent and grace in pattern. I just love it. Keep working at it, enter something in the local county fair and I bet you will win. Plus you will help other men to think about learning also. You might be able to start a knitting group. That would be just wonderful...
Happy New Year...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Please don't get discouraged! Have people forgotten that for the last century the top designers in womens clothing are men?
I say more power to you and keep on knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Bety said:


> I do loom knitting, I make caps for charity. I just finished my 1,600th last week.
> I don't know how to do anything except to read the messages on the computer though, so I'll have my wife send this message.


Wow 1600 caps. That is so wonderful.. Gives me something to look towards. I am at about 545 total right now. But then I am a 'girl' that thinks she has more male style then girl. I own more woodworking things than most (but not all woman) I have a shop started that has my wood working things, ceramic things, masonary things and a host of other things ready to work with. Even have to sharpen my blades... waitting for spring...


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Obviously from the look of your work you will be more likely to help beginners than to ask questions, but either way, consider yourself warmly welcomed. I learned during a bad cold in sub-zero weather in Colorodo. That was about 65 years ago. Hang in there and enjoy your hobby. I mainly knit larger projects, so don't knit much in public. I do, however, take along a circular needle and some WoolEase to knit up a sock when I have to wait at Dr.'s office, or if I get bored while my partner is browsing a car show or swap meet. I get a few stares, but so what. At my age I can just sit there and still get a few stares! LOL

Welcome aboard.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Most of the top fashion designers are MEN....so knit away.

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> Hey! I'm a guy who knits, too. I've been at it for about a year and thoroughly enjoy it. My first project was a blue and white scarf for the Super Scarves project. Super Scarves asked for volunteers to knit, crochet, weave blue and white scarves for this year's Super Bowl volunteers in Indianapolis. I live about 40 miles NE of Indy.
> Keep checking here for other guys who knit. Also, check out any LYS in your area. Many local shops have open knitting or have knitting nights when anyone can join in the fun. Good luck!


I worked on super scarves too!


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Actually, Rosie Grier was knitting on the bus between games before he moved on to needlepoint. He's the one got me back into knitting...I had 5 (count em!) teen age girls in the house, plus sick husband, asthmatic son and two businesses. Rosie suggested that I needed a way to unwind without resorting to homicide, LOL. What he neglected to mention, however, was that in the initial stages of learning to knit, one suffers from the very anxiety, frustration and stress that the process will eventually soothe!


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

My husband doesn't knit, but does quilt...and started about 17 years ago when there were not too many men in that craft. He would purposely let others know about his "passion" and that would always get a good conversation going. He is very well respected both in his quilting world and in the golf, fishing, and sports activities...and I love it.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thank you for the pattern links. One of our friends knits and he does the most beautiful work. He used to knit for their children till they started school and he stopped as he was embarrassed when they used to tell that daddy knitted their jumpers. Wish I could knit as well as he does. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Hi stepped out of this thread a day ago, so don't know if anyone has suggested you check out the two men's groups on Ravelry--Brothers who are doing it themselves, and Men who knit. d


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't seen a reply from Tom (Tamays). He even designs his own patterns, and his wife proudly models them!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8640-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49198-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9062-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8042-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For years one of my proudest possessions was a Cowichan sweater my uncle designed and knit for me with a thunderbird on the front and a polar bear on the back - in black and white. It was the warmest, nicest sweater I have ever had for cold Alberta winters. 

One of our men knitters who does great work is Fireball Dave - you could go to the top of this page and click on search - I am quite sure you could get his address.

Don't let weird looks bother you -- enjoy your knitting -- some of our men knitters are excellent knitters - I wish I could knit as well as they do. When you finish a project make sure you post a picture. I am sure they will get in touch with you. I wonder if you searched on the KP search for men knitting members- might find some. Shirley - designer1234


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

Semper Fi to you too doc. you do know us marines refered to you corpsmen as the better part of the navy and the worst part of the marines, but you were aloso the most loved and protected members of our units


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for pattern...didn't realise you were a man at first...such beautiful work.....and yes I have known of a couple of males ,who knitted, and I have seen at least 3 here on KP.....people rotate on here....some are busy sometimes....you see different people at different times.I would try your "calling all men" again one day.I think it's wonderful that you found something creative and calming to help you through the tough time of losing your father....isn't it just so fulfilling and relaxing as well!....enjoy!! cheers and keep up the beautiful work!!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Good for you; I think that it is wonderful that men knit; my old doctor used to do beautiful needle work and always said that everyone should do some kind of hand work. 
My hubby has made several sweaters for himself (on the knitting machine) but I have to sew them up for him. We have always done stuff together: build and fly model airplanes, gone hunting, knitting, sewing,(and working on old sewing machines) and we love doing it. so, congratulations to you, and keep it up; do NOT be intimidated...knitting shows how "smart" you are!!!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

My older brother did crewel work and the relatives and friends who received his art have been left with fond memories of him. He passed suddenly, and left and unfinished picture of hot air balloons floating across a blue sky. I have framed this and hung it in my craft room. It is alright to leave behind an unfinished project. This is our time to relax and knit without stress. Lesson learned!!!


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> Good for you; I think that it is wonderful that men knit; my old doctor used to do beautiful needle work and always said that everyone should do some kind of hand work.
> My hubby has made several sweaters for himself (on the knitting machine) but I have to sew them up for him. We have always done stuff together: build and fly model airplanes, gone hunting, knitting, sewing,(and working on old sewing machines) and we love doing it. so, congratulations to you, and keep it up; do NOT be intimidated...knitting shows how "smart" you are!!!


I have heard that the best surgeons also embroider by hand to practice their stitch technique. (caution: this may be a rumor)


----------



## Worlds of Purls (Dec 7, 2011)

Nittergma--could you send me some info about the place where your nephew works?


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

glennnick56 said:


> HI k.ryan I'm another male knitter; jusdt up the road in charlotte, NC. I've been knitting for about a year and half. I used to sit a play a small video game while i watched TV. i then thought it could actually do something creative and asked for knitting stuff for Xmas. So far I've knit 7.5 small Afghans a couple of scarfs and hats, and i'm going to learn to make socks and mittens. My grandmother tried to teach me to knit when I was around 10 but i'm left handed and we couldn't work it out.


Since you stuck to it, I imagine you have found out that knitting is a both-hand type operation. If you can eat, using a knife in one hand and a fork in the other, then you can knit. Actually, I am one of those who was primarily left handed. Once I started school, it was then fashionable to switch lefties to righties, so I suffered a bit learning to write. Now, I can do a lot of things ambidextrously, which comes in handy for knitting, crocheting, weaving, needlepoint, and you name it, I've probably done at least a little of it!

In other words, don't stress the "handedness" aspects and just learn the moves.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll try to find out as soon as I can he's hard to get a hold of but I think my MIL might know something about his work.


handknit habitat said:


> Nittergma--could you send me some info about the place where your nephew works?


----------



## Worlds of Purls (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much nittergma! Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The very same to you and yours too!


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

You should check out new stitch a day. If you watch any of their videos they are all done by a man. I'm sure if he has a blog or something, he would probably have knowledge of a much larger male knitting community. But don't forget about us here, we do have men about somewhere.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- Your work is beautiful. John, from Austrailia, on this site also knits. Have you ever heard of "the Crochet Dude"? He makes lots of $ with his crochet designs & books. Met him at Stitches East last October, in Conneticut.
Knitting & crocheting are very good to relax, "de- stressers".


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm not a knitter. But, I have been crocheting 
for over 35 years now. Not exactly sure when I started.
Here is Crafty Andy.
http://www.craftyandy.net/
I know of a lot of guys that crochet.
I'm in several groups with them.
Some, knit also.
I know the Crochet Dude and The Crochet Crowd.
Mikey also knits and so does his partner ( The Crochet Crowd).
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingcommunity/tp/men_knitting.htm

Dick


----------



## Lenn (Jun 8, 2011)

you do great work. Do a post and see if there are other guys in your area that would like to get together maybe once a week or twice a month to knit. That is how our group started. We actually meet at a local coffee house (not one of the major coffee houses). anyway keep on knitting. On a trip to visit my mom, I pulled out my knitting at the airport. Nobody gave me any guff. besides I saw a younger man crocheting a sock. We just smiled at each other. Most of the time you will see that men will ask you what you are making. More men are picking up the needles. Keep knitting my friend.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

As a lot of you know I knit for therapy away from the worry of my sweet wife Joanie. She is out of it now 90% of the time but I stay there just in case she opens those loving eyes. There is nothing wrong with knitting, it's far better than going boozing with your pals. I am even knitting at the side of my sweetheart in Lifecare.
I have re-designed my diamond scarf, it's easier and more presentable on finish. Anybody want it?
My wife's kids have treated me to cold treatment ever since we got married. They always thought that I was after their cash. I told them straight in an email that I want only what is mine, half the house. It's sickening, her daughter even kissed me when she went home last time.
I am returning to my roots when I lose Joanie, back to Lancashire, England to be close to folks that really love me and can get me through the heartache, whole and in one piece.


----------



## jbm1630 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love to see your scarf. My thoughts and prayers are for you and your wife. Family isn't easy. Take it from one who knows only too well. Thank God for our creativity.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I would like to hear from some of the male knitters out there. I have been knitting for about two years now. I started after my father passed away as a form of therapy and I am addicted big time! I have not found any men in my neck of the woods, Charleston, SC, who knit and would have to say I am getting a little discouraged. I will never stop knitting but have been met by quite a few weird looks from people when they find out. Even my wife is a little hesitant to tell people where she got her scarf or the baby blanket she has given for a gift. Grateful for any words of encouragement!


When you get those looks, tell them that Russell Crowe knits...They don't come any tougher than him.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

gina said:


> When you get those looks, tell them that Russell Crowe knits...They don't come any tougher than him.


Rosie Greer does cross stitch. There's a man in our knitting group whose wife comes & does cross stitch & a man who works & teaches at our LYS.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

My late Father was a Royal Marine and a lot of the men would knit while going between destinations including my Father.
I remember my Mother and Father knitting when I was very young.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> As a lot of you know I knit for therapy away from the worry of my sweet wife Joanie. She is out of it now 90% of the time but I stay there just in case she opens those loving eyes. There is nothing wrong with knitting, it's far better than going boozing with your pals. I am even knitting at the side of my sweetheart in Lifecare.
> I have re-designed my diamond scarf, it's easier and more presentable on finish. Anybody want it?
> My wife's kids have treated me to cold treatment ever since we got married. They always thought that I was after their cash. I told them straight in an email that I want only what is mine, half the house. It's sickening, her daughter even kissed me when she went home last time.
> I am returning to my roots when I lose Joanie, back to Lancashire, England to be close to folks that really love me and can get me through the heartache, whole and in one piece.


What a touching story, your wife is deeply Love. I'm sure your knitting shows this Love. Please post your scarf.

A friend of ours got married late in life his first love married another man and had three sons. When this woman husband died he came back to her. They were married but unfortunately she passed away leaving her house behind. Her kids kick him out. They then put the house up for sale. The house Ins. went up because no one was living in it. Her kids wanted him to come back and lived there until the house would sell. So far the house hasn't sold and he didn't moved back in. this man now is in his late 80's. He moved in with his sister which I would think he will stay as long as he can. His sister was more than happy to have him move in with her.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Well....I am a man. My Mom taught me to crochet when I was a teenager. I am now 60. I knit on a knitting machine and also knook. I used to do needlepoint, but haven't in years. I have looms to knit on also. Most women I met think it's great that I do these things. I have made many scarves and afghans. Most men think it's weird...until they see some of the things I've made. It relaxes me and calms my nerves after a hard day of work. So keep up the good work.


----------



## Danceman (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't be discourage I am a man and have been knitting since I am 13 years old not 67 I belong to four knitting groups on long island which most are women, but enjoy me being there. Want to get out of the doctors office fast bring your knitting Works great. I knit in public and do not care. Its a talent and if you got go for it. Never be a shame for doing something you love.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Life is too short to worry about the restrictive or judgmental opinions of others. Keep those needles going and make the world a better place with needles and yarn. I've been knitting since I was 10 and now spend most of my knitting time creating prayer shawls for my church (currently completing #151). I have prayer shawl patterns posted on Ravelry, along with a few other accessories, and those have been met with positive responses from men and women. At 62, I could are less about negative disposition or looks of curiosity. Someone else owns the problem; not me. We should be lifting each other up for our skills and talents; not the other way around. Check the community of men on menwhoknit.com and look for link to men's knitting retreats on the MWK website. Keep up the good work!

Louis


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

k.ryan0511 said:


> I am sure they are out shopping, or sleeping off yesterday's meal!
> Here are some pics as requested:
> 
> The wrap is the Candlelight pattern altered from a triangular shawl to a rectangular wrap with pointed ends. Plan to add beads for fringe to dress it up a bit.


I must commend you on your beautiful work! I'm always impressed with men who knit. There was only one man in my knit & crochet class back in the 70's. He wanted to learn to knit to make an afghan for his wife. He impressed all the ladies in the class. Kudos to you!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovemygreys said:


> All of you men who answered and posted pictures put me to shame. ALL OF YOU DO INCREDIBLE WORK AND SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF YOURSELVES.


Ditto!


----------

